# Warren Farm September



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I know its not till September our annual jaunt to Warren Farm but I see we now have 24 on the rally list and only 5 of you have let me have the dates you require 

I have just added the details of the *Wednesday Evening Carvery * at the Beachcomber Inn to the rally listing, this year it is *£7 per head *normally £7.50 if you would be so kind as to let me know if you require this a.s.a.p as I have to pre book this well in advance and we do need at least 40 of us to attend so that we can have the room to ourselves as per last year.

* Country & Western Week 23rd September to 29th*

I have had a word with the site and if any of you wish to stay on at Warren this can be arranged at the same price as for our weekly rally if paid to me when arriving for our rally. The only thing is you would have to move pitches to another field after our rally week as the rally field is already booked out for that week. Please let me know if you want to stay on in advance.

Or if you want to book yourselves in to Warren then the price is £10.50 per night with electric.

I look forward to hearing form you all soon if you are not a subscriber you can e.mail me at [email protected]

Warren Farm Rally

Jacquie


----------

